# Rex for meat and fur



## firedragon1982 (Jan 29, 2017)

I have my first litters hitting 12 weeks this weekend. I have noticed one does litter is now mostly molted into their first true rex coat, but are at about 4 lbs 12 oz currently. The other litter is at 5 lb 5 oz already, but are hanging on to the baby coat still. I've read about waiting for the 6 month mark for true adult prime on the coats, but I don't have room to continue housing 10 bucks...  That one litter that is hanging onto baby coat had 6 bucks! 

Since it is my first process with my own litters and first attempt at tanning/tawing, should I even worry about the pelt this time around? Any advise?


----------



## promiseacres (Jan 29, 2017)

Good question.  Following


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 29, 2017)

If they are at butcher weight and you need the space, I'd say go for it and send them to freezer camp. use these first pelts for practice since you've never done it before, no sense waiting and then potentially ruining more valuable pelts.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jan 29, 2017)

I strictly do meat because my attempt at reaching 5lbs by 10 weeks results in tender, immature hides. You really do get a good quality hide waiting til 6 mos.
My litters become sexually active between 10 weeks and 12, so I really don't like keeping them in a meat pen together past 10 weeks. 
You can work on them when they're young hides, but be careful because mine ended up full of holes.


----------



## firedragon1982 (Jan 29, 2017)

Pastor Dave said:


> I strictly do meat because my attempt at reaching 5lbs by 10 weeks results in tender, immature hides. You really do get a good quality hide waiting til 6 mos.
> My litters become sexually active between 10 weeks and 12, so I really don't like keeping them in a meat pen together past 10 weeks.
> You can work on them when they're young hides, but be careful because mine ended up full of holes.



Yeah, I already separated the boys from the girls at weaning, and then checked every few days for the last few weeks to make sure I got them right. But space is very cramped right now, having 5 boys to a cage and 2 and 3 girls to a cage, they eat and poop an enormous amount! Definitely ready for the room back. Unfortunately not many people have been interested on craigslist for the rabbits at this point. Only 2 people, and one's does are related to my buck, and she wanted a further genetic separation, and the second one never replied. Oh, technically there were 3 people, one thought they were minis even though I said standard in the add... Oh well, more experience for me! And I think the jr hides would be good to learn the basics on at least for the alum/salt process. So many articles out there!


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jan 29, 2017)

Don't rule out braining. It doesn't take much, and a blender can make a smoothie real quick.
The Native Americans always said each animal's brain can do that one hide. However, I get a hog or beef brain and you can do the whole batch.
Sounds like you know what you're doing though. Mine don't usually stack up too much unless I can't get mustered up to go out and butcher.


----------



## firedragon1982 (Jan 29, 2017)

I also read that instead of brains can use egg yolk, and goodness knows we have plenty of eggs right now (a dozen a day! More than peak of production last year!)


----------



## farmerjan (Jan 29, 2017)

Too bad you aren't closer, I have been looking for some standard Rex  with the idea of meat and pelts but the only ones around here are mini's that I've found.  I haven't been scouring the bushes for them, but every time I am at a swap or somewhere, I do look.  Didn't even see any at the WV state fair last year and they have a pretty big rabbit show.


----------



## DutchBunny03 (Jan 30, 2017)

If the rabbits had different sires and/or dams, it is probably genetics. Prime butcher age for a good pelt is 10 months, so they still have a while to finish maturing. Good luck!


----------



## Pastor Dave (Jan 30, 2017)

Good thing I don't do the hides. I would be so overrun with grow-out pens!
I currently have 10 cages and two spares.
4 does, each one can utilize their own grow-out pen, and two bucks. But I breed two does, and alternate my other two so they're offset.
I usually have two meat pens, two litters of kits with the does, and the other two does kindle again by the time my meat pen litters are ready to butcher. I wean at 5 weeks, and as the litters are moved out, the does get a couplafew days off, then bred again.
The cycle continue every 5 weeks. Meat pens are butchered, litters weaned, and offset does kindle. I get abt 4 maybe 5 litters a year per doe.


----------



## firedragon1982 (Feb 2, 2017)

Just processed 2 today to get the feel for things. It's harder than with my chickens and ducks because they're so cute. But I did it, no tears lol. But a lot of sighing because that's how I roll with things. I used a neck popper, and a home made hanger that wasn't working out like intended, rabbit kept coming off when skinning thankfully I was able to catch them/had my hands on them already but still not convenient. Think I'll use the rope noose style next time to hang them by.

The chickens loved the entrails. Liver, kidneys and heart are in the freezer with the chicken liver and hearts. And the parted rabbits are in there too. Only took a little over an hour to do 2 all the way to parting for the freezer. Not bad all in all. Hopefully next time will be smoother.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Feb 2, 2017)

I don't  have a pic, but I have a board across at a little over head level. I hang down two of the small choke collars, abt 18" long ones, and pretty skinny. They are abt 10-12" apart.
One loop on a screw on the board on back side, draped up and over board. The other loop makes the noose you put hind hock through. Stainless steel makes good sanitation at clean up with bleach, and barely any chance of ever breaking like twine or rope might.
Out of my whole process, this is my best tip and I think it works great! I also use the small wading pool you can buy for kids to catch splatters. I use a bucket with a black trash bag to catch everything as it sits in the pool.
Hope this helps out some.


----------



## DutchBunny03 (Feb 2, 2017)

Glad you didn't have any problems! An hour is pretty good time, to dress two rabbits. It only gets quicker and easier with experience. 
I would't be able to slaughter a rabbit, at least one that I've known for a while. I sell my culls, or give them away.


----------



## firedragon1982 (Feb 4, 2017)

Pastor Dave said:


> I don't  have a pic, but I have a board across at a little over head level. I hang down two of the small choke collars, abt 18" long ones, and pretty skinny. They are abt 10-12" apart.
> One loop on a screw on the board on back side, draped up and over board. The other loop makes the noose you put hind hock through. Stainless steel makes good sanitation at clean up with bleach, and barely any chance of ever breaking like twine or rope might.
> Out of my whole process, this is my best tip and I think it works great! I also use the small wading pool you can buy for kids to catch splatters. I use a bucket with a black trash bag to catch everything as it sits in the pool.
> Hope this helps out some.



I like the idea of using the choke chains for dogs to hold them. We have some left overs from when my dog was a puppy, should be able to sanitize them pretty easily. I was using a bucket with a trash bag to catch most of the blood and putting the head/feet into. I think i'll modify the existing hanger by adding the chain to it.


----------



## firedragon1982 (Feb 5, 2017)

So I processed 6 more. Much smoother this time around. Still have a potential 4 more to go (2 girls, 2 boys waiting to see how they turn out).

A couple of things I noted this time around:
I did the chain for the hanging of the rabbits, much better this time!!

Of course the first boy I put in the popper, before I even pulled on him started screaming because he was scared. A quick pull ended it, but still, not very fun for the first rabbit. Second one, go to put him in the popper and notice a HUGE barn/wolf spider on the board the popper is screwed onto. Got a stick, knocked him down and stomped on him. I very much DISLIKE spiders. Alive he was about the size of a quarter... I still get the heebie jeebies thinking about it now...

Then one rabbit started crying (not screaming, but a bit of a whimper) after popping his neck. Checked the eye, he was dead, but crying none the less  He didn't kick around much, probably his version of throes.

Also a couple of boys were very difficult to get started with skinning of the legs. Once past the legs, they were ok, but getting them started was tough. The female I did wasn't nearly so difficult.

I prefer to take the heads off immediately after hanging them. I don't prefer to see their eyes and they seem to drain a bit better.

And then the only girl I did was a bit odd... I noticed her lungs were not nearly as bright pink as the boys, and her gallbladder was TINY compared to the boys. About a third of the size and neon green where as the boys were large and dark green. The liver looked normal (no lesions, not discolored, firm like the boys), kidneys were a little bit fattier than the boys, heart a little smaller than the boys. Don't know what to think about it, I have her parts set aside for dog food just in case. When i took her from the cage, there wasn't any snotty nose, crusty eyes, etc so outwardly she was healthy, just a couple of oddities.

Adding: I also had the body/skin twitching after the skin was removed on the last 3 rabbits I processed. Very odd feeling to feel the skin twitching in your hand when you've already pulled it off the corpse.


----------



## farmerjan (Feb 6, 2017)

As much as I thought I would like to raise some rabbits for meat and mostly for the skins, I could not do the killing and skinning.  I am glad that you were detail oriented @firedragon1982  because that is the reality that I needed.  I can raise any of the chickens and turkeys, and the hogs and even the cattle, but the rabbits would do me in.  And we had some that were not very friendly as a kid growing up, but I guess that I will never have those soft plush rex skins to tan and make into something.  Although for the sheer size now I have a butcher do the cattle and the hogs and even the sheep that we have done, I have helped do all them in the past and can do a deer.  The chickens I have never been so attached to although I certainly have favorites. Just my quirk I guess.  And I see nothing wrong with it, just know that I could not do it myself.


----------



## firedragon1982 (Feb 6, 2017)

farmerjan said:


> As much as I thought I would like to raise some rabbits for meat and mostly for the skins, I could not do the killing and skinning.  I am glad that you were detail oriented @firedragon1982  because that is the reality that I needed.  I can raise any of the chickens and turkeys, and the hogs and even the cattle, but the rabbits would do me in.  And we had some that were not very friendly as a kid growing up, but I guess that I will never have those soft plush rex skins to tan and make into something.  Although for the sheer size now I have a butcher do the cattle and the hogs and even the sheep that we have done, I have helped do all them in the past and can do a deer.  The chickens I have never been so attached to although I certainly have favorites. Just my quirk I guess.  And I see nothing wrong with it, just know that I could not do it myself.



I will say it is more emotionally draining than the birds, mostly because once the chicks/ducklings transition out to the coops I'm no longer handling/cuddling them, easier to emotionally distance myself. The rabbits I'm handling every few days, checking body type as they grow, grooming, cleaning their cages, etc. Lots more emotional involvement and handling.

My husband who was complete city boy when I met him had made leaps and bounds after purchasing this house. But he limits the butchering to me because he "can't" handle the death and blood supposedly. So it is up to me alone to do that part of it. The only experience I had growing up was helping my best friend's mom butcher a rabbit because my best friend and her brother were at a church thing when I was dropped off at their house. My mom and brother raised and butchered rabbits from my birth until I was about 6 but my mom never had me watch or help. At least the last time he found a dead chicken he brought it to the house and put it in a trash bag...


----------



## Pastor Dave (Feb 6, 2017)

You had more interesting occurrences in one butcher day than I usually get in a year. Have never had hides do that before!
I also like to remove heads first so as not to have to look at the eyes. One other thing that works good is to take hand shears and take off front paws at joint when removing head. It allows the skin to pass right off when getting to that point.
Sounds like you did great! And imagine the meat in the freezer. Keep up the good work
Oh, you discussing the gall bladder of the doe reminded me. The other day in more than 25 years I had a liver totally absent of a gall bladder. I looked all over for it. I asked a friend that is a vet, and he said weird anomaly.
Have a great day!


----------



## firedragon1982 (Feb 11, 2017)

We had rabbit cacciatore tonight. Most delicious! Was a hit for everyone including the kids.


----------



## Hopalong Causually (Feb 12, 2017)

Gee, that sounds good.
Would you happen to have a recipe you would consider sharing?


----------



## firedragon1982 (Feb 12, 2017)

I followed his recipe loosely:






Scott Rea on youtube. The cooking starts at about 8:30. 

My loose interpretation: 

I used about 3 tbsp butter, he said a "good glug" of olive oil to fry up the rabbit legs. I don't think I used quite enough oil... Once golden remove to a plate, then toss in about 1/2 cup of chopped bacon. Cook until crisp, then  just toss in 1 large onion sliced, until softened. He used about 1/2 a cup of sliced mushrooms, I used more because I love mushrooms, toss those in with the onions and cook until mushrooms starting to brown. I used 2 cloves of garlic smashed (he uses 1), some cooking/white wine (again I think i needed a little more than I used). Then toss in a large can (2 small cans) of diced tomatoes. He used 5 sprigs of thyme, I used ~1/4 to 1/2 tsp of dried thyme b/c my thyme plant died shortly after our move, 2 bay leaves, and bring up to a simmer. Then put the legs back in, simmer for ~an hr, check on the legs to see how tender they are, leave them to simmer about an hour more. I think I let mine simmer for an hour and a half approx before people were moaning they were soooo hungry...

I served mine with noodles and a veggie (we had broccoli on hand). Worked out very well. The bacon gave a lovely smokey flavor, and my son said it reminded him of bbq sauce (i don't know why... but ok!)


----------



## Pastor Dave (Feb 12, 2017)

Sounds good.
I have a modern day haasen pfeffer recipe.
Spelling may be off.
I debone all the meat except front legs.
Put some chopped onion in the bottom of a quart jar. Add in the meat in abt 1"cubes. The idea was to kill the wild taste of the hare. Pepper, season salt, garlic powder, or chopped garlic. Approx 1/3 -1/2 c. white vinegar, same amnt of red wine vinegar, and abt 1/8 -1/4 c. worchestershire sauce.
I add more pepper to top and a little more chopped onion. Lid on tight.
I let mine marinade for around 36-40 hours in the fridge. Drain well, then flour or cracker crumb however you would to fry it as normal. It had a salty - sour flavor and a little bit like jerky due to the worchestershire.


----------



## Hopalong Causually (Feb 13, 2017)

Thanks, fellers.
There may already be a location on this forum for a collection of recipes, but if there's not, there should be.  I have a recipe that is just great with squirrel.  I won't post it until I've tried it with rabbit and found it satisfactory.  We just had rabbit yesterday, so it may be a little while.


----------



## DutchBunny03 (Feb 13, 2017)

Nice! Rabbit works in most chicken and pork recipes, with some compensations, of course. Rabbits are a very good source of meat. I don't know why so many people are completely opposed to it.


----------



## farmerjan (Feb 13, 2017)

It's the "cute"  thing...


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 13, 2017)

Because bunnies are SO CUTE! 

And my husband says there's not a lot of nutritional value in a rabbit. He used to raise rabbits. I wouldn't know. I won't eat them because, they're SO CUTE!


----------



## firedragon1982 (Feb 13, 2017)

NH homesteader said:


> Because bunnies are SO CUTE!
> 
> And my husband says there's not a lot of nutritional value in a rabbit. He used to raise rabbits. I wouldn't know. I won't eat them because, they're SO CUTE!



I know they're a great source for a lean protein. I'm not sure about other "nutritional" content. I'd think it's rather like chickens... The more treats and extras they get, the more vitamins and minerals they get, and healthier the meat is for consumption. I like feeding mine whatever vegetable scraps we have left over from making dinner (both fowl and rabbit!) The poor chickens and ducks get so upset if we don't give them treats regularly!


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 13, 2017)

Hmmmm so if we feed them there rabbits fudge and cake, the occasional cookie or two and some ice cream, they should taste pretty danged great!


----------



## Bunnylady (Feb 13, 2017)

Food for thought?
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Protein_poisoning


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 13, 2017)

Ah I was looking for just that information. Obviously eating a rabbit isn't going to kill you but I wouldn't replace most of my diet with rabbit (I don't think any of you would, probably for other reasons as well!)


----------



## Hopalong Causually (Feb 14, 2017)

In my research prior to starting raising rabbits, I remember seeing numerous sources cite rabbit meat as low, if not the lowest, in fat and cholesterol, high in protein, and very high in amount of protein/meat produced compared to the feed consumed.  The "cute" factor never was considered as I refuse to use that word as an adjective.  People who have over-used it and adulterated the definition through mis-use have rendered it meaningless in conversation.  The wife was repeating some of the comments of rabid purveyors of anthropomorphism that she ran into online where they wished all kinds of evil, torturous death on people who eat rabbit meat.  How can people who purport to have such sympathy for animals wish such cruelty on humans?

Ugh.  Forgive me for veering off-course.  Back to recipes.


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 14, 2017)

Don't confuse me with them. I don't care what people eat and I raise (or hunt) and butcher all my own meat. Just no personal interest in eating rabbits. They are cute. I guess I don't feel the need to stop using words because other people use them.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Feb 14, 2017)

I agree HC
I have been brow beaten on other locations for caging a lifeform and manipulating its life just for human desires.
My thought is: isn't that what animal husbandry started out as thousands of years ago (maybe more depending on your school of thought)?
My guess is most that believe it is so inhumane don't eat meat anyway.
Mine are caged for their safety and my convenience. They are well-fed and watered. Their care and comfort is a concern of mine even up until butcher day when I take additional precautions for their and the remaining stocks' comfort.

The bunnies remain cute as they grow up to weaned status and grow-out weight, much beyond a chick does.
But, when the bunnies are weaned and put in a feeder pen they begin to lose the round, fuzziness and lengthen losing cuteness. They also scratch much worse when handling. Not near as cute when they get to size.

The taste outweighs the cuteness.
There is some need for other healthy fats, but rabbit is high in protein and low in cholesterol and fat. We do not need to buy chicken much anymore, and only buy what specific cuts of pork we really like.


----------



## firedragon1982 (Feb 14, 2017)

In my household my husband is very much a beef man. He loves red meat. So we do get the extra fats and what not from that. We also have the extra roosters and drakes, so we're not eating rabbit exclusively. We purchased a brand new construction on 5 acres last year, and we are ever so slowly getting it fenced so we can raise goats and possibly a steer or two for the beef the boys eat so much of. I want all of animals to "earn their keep" in some way. Of course the dog and house cats get exemption from that rule because they came with us when we moved lol. But I just can't justify keeping all 15 babies from our litters when they don't have a good body type for showing and no one wanted to buy them. I guess growing up with my mom (farm girl even in the city) I took her mindset with me. I can't wait to get my garden going this year again, hoping to reduce the grocery bill for the humans even more!


----------



## farmerjan (Feb 14, 2017)

Believe me, I am NOT AGAINST eating rabbit.  I just know that I cannot kill one;  I have enough trouble with the chickens.  But I do not have any problem with a rifle shot to the head of the steer or a deer or hog.  I'm just no good at the closeup, hands physically on the animal to kill it.  I can shoot it, cut it's throat, gut it...but to knock it in the head  I just can't.  My failing.  I have had pet rabbits and they have scratched me badly a time or two. 

@Pastor Dave ;  I feel about pigs they way you described the bunnies as they begin to grow.  They are adorable as babies, by the time they hit 40 lbs or so, I am so over it, and the getting loose, and pushiness....they are then just  "bacon and pork chops on the hoof"  to me.


----------



## goatgurl (Feb 14, 2017)

@farmerjan i'm going thru that can't kill a bunny thing right now.  when I started raising rabbits the deal was that dd and sil would be here to help me butcher them and we'd share.  I can skin, gut and process them all day but I just can't bonk 'em in the head.  well.... after I upset the sil several months back they stopped coming around and that left me with 3 pens of grow outs that I have fed outrageous amounts of food waiting for him to get over his mad but nope, not over it yet so I have given myself a stern talking to and am in the process of doing a few at a time myself.  I have really bad arthritis in my hands so don't feel I can hold them tight enough to whack 'em, couldn't do that anyway, i'm such a wimp, so I got some low load 22 shells and I just shoot them in the head and that's the end of that.  is it easy, no I hate every time I do it but they are ultimately my responsibility and mine to take care of.  and you are so right about baby pigs.  I can sit and watch my bacon bit for time on end.  he is so cute.  thank heaven he will grow into a hog.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Feb 14, 2017)

I can and have used the bonk to the head method, but I too prefer a quick shot to the head with a .22short.
Once that is over, much easier the rest of the way.


----------



## farmerjan (Feb 14, 2017)

Well, if it's okay to shoot them....I just got the impression that no one shot them....


----------



## goatgurl (Feb 14, 2017)

@farmerjane if I had to hit them in the head I could never do it.  I have a little cage that I put them so I don't have to hold them, the hands thing again, and one little pop and its done.  still hard but doable.


----------



## Hopalong Causually (Feb 14, 2017)

It appears to me that the crux of the matter here is the degree to which one allows his/her analytical thought to be overridden by his/her emotions.  Everybody has some level of emotional attachment to pets and livestock.  Losing pets is difficult because we've allowed ourselves to develop emotional attachment.  Allowing ourselves to build up that same level of emotional attachment to livestock is not appropriate, but an easy trap to fall into.  It is then that we find ourselves unable to dispatch them for butchering.  Look at the explanations given about becoming able to butcher once the livestock is no longer "cute" and cuddly.  The only thing that has changed is our level of emotional attachment.  If we look at it from a purely, analytically, rational point of view, we realize that it is more humane to the animal for it to be instantly rendered unconscious/brain dead by a blow to the head or cervical dislocation or gunshot than for the animal to die slowly from disease, injury, or old age.  Even when we're dealing with a pet with which we have emotional attachment, don't we logical people prefer to have the animal humanely put down rather than allow it to suffer a prolonged terminal illness?  

 Those people who scream about animal rights and criticize raising livestock for food have surrendered all rational thought to the complete control by their emotions.  They are incapable of holding a rational discussion because they cannot control their feelings.  We all have feelings.  Control of those feelings is what differentiates rational thought on one end of the spectrum from lunacy on the other.  Fortunately, few people ever lose control to the point of lunacy.  But there are a lot of points of various degrees of control, or loss of control along that spectrum.


----------



## Bossroo (Feb 14, 2017)

Hopalong Causually said:


> It appears to me that the crux of the matter here is the degree to which one allows his/her analytical thought to be overridden by his/her emotions.  Everybody has some level of emotional attachment to pets and livestock.  Losing pets is difficult because we've allowed ourselves to develop emotional attachment.  Allowing ourselves to build up that same level of emotional attachment to livestock is not appropriate, but an easy trap to fall into.  It is then that we find ourselves unable to dispatch them for butchering.  Look at the explanations given about becoming able to butcher once the livestock is no longer "cute" and cuddly.  The only thing that has changed is our level of emotional attachment.  If we look at it from a purely, analytically, rational point of view, we realize that it is more humane to the animal for it to be instantly rendered unconscious/brain dead by a blow to the head or cervical dislocation or gunshot than for the animal to die slowly from disease, injury, or old age.  Even when we're dealing with a pet with which we have emotional attachment, don't we logical people prefer to have the animal humanely put down rather than allow it to suffer a prolonged terminal illness?
> 
> Those people who scream about animal rights and criticize raising livestock for food have surrendered all rational thought to the complete control by their emotions.  They are incapable of holding a rational discussion because they cannot control their feelings.  We all have feelings.  Control of those feelings is what differentiates rational thought on one end of the spectrum from lunacy on the other.  Fortunately, few people ever lose control to the point of lunacy.  But there are a lot of points of various degrees of control, or loss of control along that spectrum.


----------



## farmerjan (Feb 14, 2017)

I have to agree and disagree.  For me, yes, they are cute and all that.  Just like I love to watch little pigs and they have such personalities.  And by the time they are 40 + lbs., they are getting to be like troublesome teenagers, love 'em but don't have to like them.  For me, it is the physical hands on killing that I am not comfortable with.  Maybe because I don't feel I am capable of the actual hitting the head or wringing the chickens neck to KILL IT mercifully and QUICKLY.  It's not the killing per se, it's being sure that I can do it in a manner that will be quick and done.  I can and have shot an animal to put it out of it's misery,  I have no compunction of doing away with an animal.  I didn't realize that shooting was acceptable, or even practical.  Now I will rethink the raising of rex rabbits in the future.  
The attachment thing I fully recognize, and the rational thought process of not letting one suffer.  I raised a calf from a baby, had her nearly 17 years and she was a pushy, bossy b***h but she raised good calves.  When she got weak and down due to old age, I was the one that went up and cried, cussed her out, and thanked her for the years and calves and shot her so she didn't suffer.   I have put down a few horses, and one of my dogs that became dangerous and I couldn't trust with my animals and was afraid that he might turn on my son for no reason.  I have shot many animals that we have butchered.  Maybe it's just that I want to be sure that it dies quickly and I do not feel that I would do it justice with a blow to the head.
I will skin out a dead calf and use the skin to help graft a replacement calf on a cow.  I used to do all the skinning of my brothers muskrats when we were kids and he had a trapline , and he dislocated his shoulder in wrestling and couldn't handle the skinning.  I have no problem shooting a raccoon in the trap so that he doesn't get into the chickens.  I shoot groundhogs regularly as they race back to safety when I catch them unawares in the garden.


----------



## Hopalong Causually (Feb 15, 2017)

Good discussion, Farmerjan.  It appears that you just have doubts about being able to do the job with 100% efficiency.  I can understand that.  I've been hunting for more than 50 years and I don't think there's anything that makes me more angry with myself than when I fail to cleanly, and QUICKLY kill an animal.  Things can happen that are beyond our control but it still makes me feel like I personally failed.  I guess what is important is that, after everything is done and all the words are spoken, we still have to live with ourselves and be content that our efforts were well-intentioned and honest.  I don't want to make a spiritual issue out of it, but there IS that aspect to it that each of us must settle with ourselves.


----------



## Bossroo (Feb 15, 2017)

Hopalong Causually said:


> Good discussion, Farmerjan.  It appears that you just have doubts about being able to do the job with 100% efficiency.  I can understand that.  I've been hunting for more than 50 years and I don't think there's anything that makes me more angry with myself than when I fail to cleanly, and QUICKLY kill an animal.  Things can happen that are beyond our control but it still makes me feel like I personally failed.  I guess what is important is that, after everything is done and all the words are spoken, we still have to live with ourselves and be content that our efforts were well-intentioned and honest.  I don't want to make a spiritual issue out of it, but there IS that aspect to it that each of us must settle with ourselves.


Not all dispatching jobs end up with 100% efficiency.
One of my neighbors raised hogs.  He would shoot one with a .22 long rifle that he wanted to butcher at that time.  He shot a huge boar 4 times in the head and it still didn't go down , then his gun jammed.  He called me and I brought my .308 . I shot it over the hog's pen fence and about 3 feet away at his brain ,  he just shook it off.  I immediately shot it again  and he dropped like a rock . We cut the skull in half to see why the bullets didn't kill the hog immediately .  We found that all of the bullets hit the brain case, but only my last one penetrated the brain case bone.  I would NOT recommend anyone to shoot a rabbit or chicken to dispatch it as there are too many instances where the bullet/ pellet goes through the scull , hits another object, bounces off and injures or kills someone. A .22 bullet can travel a mile, so the danger of hitting someone or something is really there.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Feb 16, 2017)

There is more danger in the shooting method than clobber method, but we never had an issue when I was a kid and haven't now either. Mine are placed on the ground, I position the muzzle so the bullet goes down through the skull and out into the ground. There would be the rare chance the bullet could hit a stone under the ground's surface and ricochet, but so far it hasn't happened.
It is a safety precaution to definitely consider though.


----------



## sonorabitandspur (Feb 18, 2017)

Bunnylady said:


> Food for thought?
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Protein_poisoning


This is the reason many people used sow belly, lard, butter and cheese. Our modern dietary advisors say there is no reason people should add fat to their diet. But in the past it was often a necessity. When I was a young man working in the meat industry, I was given a book to read about cuts of meat, in it was a whole chapter on the benefits of eating meat with the fat! It was put out by the USDA! If one can imagine.


----------

